# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > от Елены Мартыновой -елен-ки >  ГАНГСТЕРСКАЯ тема: свадьба в стиле "Америка 20-х". ДР "Чикагская вечеринка"

## elen-ka20

*ВИДЕО ПРЕЗЕНТАЦИЯ СЦЕНАРИЕВ*






_Эта тема  достаточна популярна.В ней,как и в практически каждой тематической,важны стилистика  языка и конечно же тематические конкурсы .Предлагаю вам несколько тематических блоков,которые были проведены мною в этом формате множество раз и были приняты на УРА!А главное с их помощью тема была поддержана очень ярко.._

*Предлагаю вашему вниманию сценарии " АМЕРИКА 20- Х "    - есть во всех вариантах :* 

*-  Выездная церемония "Однажды в Чикаго "

-   для юбилея "Чикагская вечеринка" ,

-свадьба в стиле Америка 20 - х(Гангстерская ) 

-  для компании,где большая часть гостей женщины "В джазе   только девушки " 
(новый.Описание по ссылке http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=139183  ,

-выпускного "В стиле Америка 20- х" 

 - НГ "Секреты Козаностры"


СТОИМОСТЬ ПОЛНОГО СЦЕНАРИЯ 3000- 4000 ( в зависимости от праздника )* 


*От велком до финала:*
-текст (слова ведущего и рекомендация для правильной реализации темы во всех деталях от А до Я ) 
-музыка,
-полиграфия 
-видео примеры программных моментов 
-фоновая музыка для велком  

*Если вам нужно 3 - 4 блока или  больше,то по цене  это практически стоимость  всего сценария и выгодно брать полный сценарий. А если вам нужен 1- 3 блока ,то есть смысл рассматривать приобретении отдельных блоков* 

*********************************************************************************************************** 
_Также можно приобрести отдельные блоки  для этого формата:_ 


*базовая ,которая погружает в тему на 1000% : ВЕЛКОМ ЗОНА, ПРИВЕТСТВИЕ + ВСТРЕЧА В СТИЛЕ  + 1 ТОСТ  И "ДОСЬЕ НА ГОСТЕЙ"+ВСЯ ТЕКСТОВАЯ ЧАСТЬ (выдержанная полностью в стилистике(обороты речи,тосты,подводки ,кричалка и т. д.  - всё для этого стиля)Практически треть сценария у вас на руках. )*

С этого материала всё начинается: как правильно всё организовать и правильно начать.Как обыграть разные моменты,как "по -Чигаски" представить гостей.-всё это здесь.

В комплекте
-подробное описание
-музыкальный материал
-музыкальный материала для темы(велком зоны в частности)

*
******************************************************************************************* 
*
* " ОПРЕДЕЛЕНИЕ ПЕРВЕНЦА" В ГАНГСТЕРСКОМ СТИЛЕ +  ОРГАНИЗАЦИЯ ВРУЧЕНИЯ ПОДАРКОВ ЗА СТОЛОМ В ГАНГСТЕРСКОМ СТИЛЕ.*
-подробное описание
-полиграфия

*******************************************************************************************

*КРАЖА И ВЫКУП ТУФЕЛЬКИ "Гагнстерский налёт"* 
Очень эффетный ,яркий на 100% тематический эпизод. От кражи до окончательного выкупа.
-подробное описание
-музыкальный материал
-фото
-видео


****************************************************************************************

*КРАЖА И ВЫКУП НЕВЕСТЫ БЛОК "НА ВЫХОД "С ПРОЕКТОРОМ( и прилагается вариант без проектора)  * 

-подробное описание
-музыкальный материал
-фото 

****************************************************************************************

*БРАК ПО ЗАКОНАМ ОМЕРТЫ*
Очень эфектный игровой блок .В нём принимают участие родители ,молодые , а гости -являются "свидетелями" .Этот блок можно белать тошько как игровой, а можно закончить  его "Зажжением семейныного очага".

В комплекте
-подробное описание
-музыкальный материал
-фотоматериал

*

***********************************************************************************************

*ВАРИАНТЫ ОПЛАТЫ: 

1. ЯНДЕКС КОШЕЛЁК 
*
_Если у вас нет электронного кошелька,то его можно пополнить быстро и просто несколькими вариантами: 
- за пару минут перевести через Сбербанка онлайн 24_ https://money.yandex.ru/doc.xml?id=524280
_- в любом отделении ЕВРОСЕТИ ИЛИ СВЯЗНОЙ


НА КАРТУ СЕБРБАНКА  - Уточняйте в ЛС_ .


3. ТОЛЬКО ДЛЯ УКРАИНЫ: КАРТА ПРИВАТ БАНКА 5168 7423 2040 8424

----------


## Ксю-ша

немного запуталась, написала в личку)

----------


## Actress

Леночка огромное спасибо за этот сценарий! Видно сколько труда в него вложено! Я первый раз работала тематическую свадьбу и очень переживала. Но, благодаря вашему сценарию я ПОНЯЛА что такое гангстерская свадьба! Все детально прописано! Встреча молодых и  первый стол - подробны и легки! Кража невесты, брак по законам Омерты и другие блоки - просто находка!Многие привычные элементы (гадание на первенца, зажжение семейного очага), благодаря нескольким словам легко обыгрываются и принимают новые краски! А еще спасибо за помощь! К Лене я обращалась с любым волнующим вопросом! Она помогла мне во всем в чем можно было помочь) Теперь поняла что тематические свадьбы - это  тоже может быть легко!! Главное прочувствовать суть! Обязательно обращусь к вам еще за какой-нибудь тематикой!)) Спасибо!

----------


## elen-ka20

Танечка,огромное спасибо,что нашла минутку зайти и отписаться!!! Очень рада что всё прошло отлично! И на будущее тебе множество успешных проектов и благодарный клиентов! Удачи тебе

А я вот добавлю пару фото по теме Качество не айс,но увы,другого нет.

*НОВЫЙ   АВТОРСКИЙ   БЛОК   "НА ВЫХОД !"* 
Невероятно весёлый,яркий и драйвовый. Время продолжительности около 20 минут.Реквизит - что на фото.

Входит 
-текстовый документ,
-музыка для блока
-фото 
-видео 
 СТОИМОСТЬ -1000 РУБ

_ТЕПЕРЬ ЭТОТ БЛОК ДОПОЛНЕН ИГРОЙ С ИСПОЛЬЗОВАНИЕМ  ПРОЕКТОРА..ну оооооочень весёлой!!!  - 1500 руб_

----------


## tatrusi

Леночка , давно хочу написать , время выбрать не могла. Спасибище огромное за гангстерскую свадьбу. По твоему сценарию провела уже две!!! Очень класнюче асе прошло. Влюбилась в Облаву. Необыкновенная находка!!! Ты - супер!!! Приду к тебе еще за изюмом. Фото долго в сообщение вставлять, поэтому у себя в личном добавила альбом с последних тематических свадеб. Облаву кстати проводила на ковбойской свадьбе и на корпоративе . Везде идет на Ура!!!

----------


## elen-ka20

Спасибо,что нашла минтуку написать!!Оооочеень рада ,что всё "пришлось ко двору".Здорово,что всё прошло отлично!!!

----------


## Егения Каменская

Здравствуйте, Елена! Очень хочу приобрести у вас два блока на свадьбу в гангстерском стиле! Это Первый за 1200 и Определение первенца за 750 руб! Как мне это сделать?

----------


## elen-ka20

Добрый день) Очень просто : или перечислить на яндекс кошелёк или Международный перевод.Определитесь как удобнее и я сброшу вам реквизиты без проблем)
СПАСИБО!!!!!
P.S. цена за нужные вам два блока -1755 руб

----------


## Егения Каменская

Елена, я могу перевести вам деньги на яндекс кошелек завтра до 12 часов. Можно вам писать на почту? Это ваша почта elennor20@bk.ru? Вы вышлите мне на почту?

----------


## elen-ka20

да ..конечно. Адрес моей почты-всё правильно)))  Как раз завтра я буду дома )Сразу вам перешлю)

----------


## Егения Каменская

Моя почта Lapushonock@yandex.ru

----------


## elen-ka20

Как переведёте- пишите.Я сразу вышлю)

Поступаю вопросы в личку,отвечу и здесь:

Кому нужен НОВОГОДНИЙ  СЦЕНАРИЙ В СТИЛЕ АМЕРИКА 30-Х   как корпоративный,так  и для ресторана , обращайтесь.. Также можно получить НГ сценарий для женской компании "В джазе только девушки".Пример такого корпоратива по ссылке
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4568806

----------


## elen-ka20

Чтоб не потерялся отзыв,добавляю его в темку.
зы. Мариночка, БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО!!!! И усешного  дебюта! Уверена всё пройдёт на высоте! 




> Елена, добрый вечер. Хочу сказать большущее спасибо за сценарий!!! Читала не как сценарий, а как роман, который сразу же захотелось воплотить в жизнь. Сейчас я вся в предвкушении...готовлюсь... и сама и реквизит. Для меня это выход на новый уровень - и это здорово!!! 
> И спасибо за бонус - гороскоп! Точно проведу его на новогоднем корпоративе!!!

----------


## леди диана

Наконец-то я выбралась,чтобы написать о Елене),вернее,о ее замечательном сценарии для свадьбы в стиле "Америка 30-х". Боже,сколько я зрела для этого. Но с такой мощной поддержкой все удалось. Какая работа была проделана Еленой.не передать. Как легко было изучать ваш материал.как все четко расписано. А какая полиграфия,сколько музыкального материала.  По вашим фото невеста шила костюм падре,оформляли зал. Хочу сказать огромное спасибо вам,Лена. Теперь на любую тематику я скажу-легко,потому что знаю,к кому обращаться за помощью).

----------


## elen-ka20

Безумно рада ,что всё получилось и судя по аватарке всё было феерично! Спасибо за отзыв  :Smile3: !!! 
зы.Чаще всего  тема реализуется впервые,вот и пишу подробно до смешного от и до ...и по материалу"под ключ". Зато точно знаю,что первый блин не будет комом у того,кто его приобретает.А это главное !!!!! И ваш отзыв тому пример!!!
Отличный вам банкетов и море положительных эмоций!!! :Ok:

----------


## Любящая

Елена, привет! Написала в личку)))

----------


## elen-ka20

Ответила) Спасибо за интерес к материалу)

----------


## Ola-la

Элен, живя на Донбассе, я имела честь в наше непростое время - предложить Молодоженам с горящими глазами - провести свадьбу в Гангстерском стиле. У них - лёгкий шок..., время на подумать, сходка двух семейных кланов, опять шок, поход к старейшинам рода - принятие решения - и результат "Мы согласны! Что надо делать?" Далее, всё по твоим выверенным шагам, по пунктам, по закону Омерты... И вот, 5 дней спустя после свадебной закрытой тайной вечеринки, я зашла в твой открытый элитный клуб "Однажды в..." дабы выразить своё признание за твоё творение, за твой потрясный сценарий!!! Шикарно, солидно, крышеносно, обалденно!!! Чмоки-чмоки, обниманто, и факты на лицо представлянто:    [IMG][img]http://*********ru/7847637m.jpg[/img][/IMG]  [IMG][img]http://*********ru/7828181m.jpg[/img][/IMG]   [IMG][img]http://*********ru/7858900m.jpg[/img][/IMG]  [IMG][img]http://*********ru/7842516m.jpg[/img][/IMG]  [IMG][img]http://*********ru/7833300m.jpg[/img][/IMG]

----------


## elen-ka20

Олечка!!!!! Это твой отзыв "крышеносный"!! Пишешь ты просто  шедеврально.Да ещё и фототчёт такой яркий.ОГРОМНОЕ ТЕБЕ СПАСИ-СИ-БО!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Тебе невроятно идёт этот образ.Надеюсь  29  увидеть тебя своими глазами в этом образе:=) 
Очень рада ,что всё прошло гладко и вы получили все удовольствие. Пусть все праздники буду такими ВСЕГДА!!!

----------


## jannet46

Елена, здравствуйте! Немного запуталась в ценах. Хотела бы приобрести Юбилей "Гангстерская вечеринка" (сколько стоит?) и базовый блок



> базовая ,которая погружает в тему на 1000% : ВЭЛКОМ ЗОНА, ПРИВЕТСТВИЕ + ВСТРЕЧА В СТИЛЕ + 1 ТОСТ И "ДОСЬЕ НА ГОСТЕЙ"+ВСЯ ТЕКСТОВАЯ ЧАСТЬ (выдержанная полностью в стилистике(обороты речи,тосты,подводки ,кричалка и т.д. - всё для этого стиля)Практически треть сценария у вас на руках. )
> 
> С этого материала всё начинается: как правильно всё организовать и правильно начать.Как обыграть разные моменты,как "по -чигаски" представить гостей.-всё это здесь.
> 
> В комплекте
> -подробное описание
> -музыкальный материал
> -музыкальный материала для темы(вэлком зоны в частности)
> 
> СТОИМОСТЬ - 1500 РУБ


Или базовый блок тоже есть в Юбилее?

Еще очень понравились "В джазе только девушки". Что посоветуете на юбилей дамы -50 лет? Она хотела бы юбилей в стиле Чикаго.

----------


## elen-ka20

все детали ,описание, пример текстовки отправила ЛС.

Базовая- обязательно входит.,потому как в полном есть ВСЁ!!!Блоки редко, но берут.А всё потому ,что весь сценарий выдержан в стиле и иногда берут блок,а потом остальной материал .Иногда 1 блок какой-то.Потому я и разбила на отдельные моменты.
Если надо больше 3-х блоков,то выгоднее брать полный сценарий.Если ДО 3- х -то нужное количество 

Отличие между "Гангстерской вечеринкой (она же Чикагская,она же Америка 20-х ) и "В джазе..." в ом,что Джаз - для кампании где мало или вообще нет мужчин,поэтому "Гангстерская"  подойдёт лучше,тем более что есть вариант для мужчин именинника и для женщины.Они не много отличаются

----------


## jannet46

Елена, здравствуйте. Сегодня отправила 2 перевода на яндекс кошелек 3.000+1.000. За сценарий юбилея "Гангстерская вечеринка". С ув. Жанна

----------


## elen-ka20

всё отправила. Жаночка, БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Отличной работы)
с уважением)

----------


## jannet46

Елена, вернулась с гангстерского Юбилея. Под впечатлением ходили все несколько дней. Не передать словами какое удовольствие получили все: гости, именинница , я сама, работники ресторана, даже в парикмахерской, девушки нам не много завидовали, делая нам прически. Хочу сказать, что не весь сценарий брала полностью. Очень жалею ,что не успели провести Сказку и гангстерский перепляс. Налет -пошел на Ура! Еле отобрала ружья у "налетчиков". Бухгалтер Сема отлично справился с ролью, можно сказать просто вжился. Кричалка -на Ура! Благодарю за музыку , и за кладезь идей и игровых моментов. Очень хотелось бы еще разочек провести праздник в этом же стиле. Может еще замахнусь на сценарий Новогодний. А цена Новогоднего корпората в стиле Америки та же, что и за юбилей?Прилагаю немного фото.
[img]http://*********su/6575169m.jpg[/img]  -   Это я ведущая
[img]http://*********su/6553665m.jpg[/img]  -   Бухгалтер Сема
[img]http://*********su/6601792m.jpg[/img]  -   Гости праздника.

Благодарю за материал,очень помог сделать незабываемый праздник! С ув. Жанна

----------


## elen-ka20

Добрый день))) Спасибо за отзыв  и за фото - отдельное спасибо!!!Поздравляю с триумфом!! ЗДОРОВО!!! ОБРАЗ ВЕДУЩЕЙ - СУПЕР!!! И оформление на заднем план-то что нужно!!
 Я рада что всё получилось!! Это действительно благодатная и очень яркая  тема ....и именно она стала первой в моём длинном списке тематик и стилизаций.И также как и вы, я благодаря ей "заболела" такими банкетами.Уверена ещё не раз его сможете провести,потому как от того,как мы расскажем и во многом зависит что выберут клиенты .

----------


## Ромашка Полевая

Леночка, хочу Ганстерскую вечеринку для Юбилея ( 35 летие у молодого человека) приобрести. Напиши, пожалуйста, сколько нужно денюшек отправить.

----------


## ludmiladornhof

ЛЕНОЧКА, ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ!Что то я запуталась ..
У меня Юбилей Жннщины  в стиле Чикаго!Какие блоки я могу купить у вас длч проведения ?
ЗАРАНЕЕ Спасибо.

----------

elen-ka20 (16.05.2017)

----------


## elen-ka20

Добрый день. Детали высылаю.

Если вам нужны 1-3- блока ,то можно выбрать из списка,который выслала, НО... если вам нужно больше,то лучше взять сценарий целиком.Это те же деньги,но количество материала огромное!

----------

